# My Hero...



## Vince (Apr 3, 2008)

The local media and "fans" are having a shit-fest about this. IMO, more power to him, he's living the life.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 3, 2008)

He comes off as a douche to me.  He seems to do well with the dumb bitches though. They all want lame guys who aren't 25 and already paying child support.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 3, 2008)

who is he?


----------



## Vince (Apr 3, 2008)

Cardinals QB Matt Leinart. He won the Heisman a few years ago at USC.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 3, 2008)

It's definitely awesome and looks like a lot of fun. However, considering all the knocks on his dedication and focus on being a great NFL QB, you have to wonder about his decision making. I think he should concentrate on bettering his game pr something instead trying to be a celebrity all the time. If he's out of the league in 2 years, the girls and the VIP status will quickly disappear. In no time he'll be LIVING IN A VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER like many of his ex-Heisman winning contemporaries 

At least Tom Brady actually won something before he went all Hollywood / GQ on us


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it wrong that I wish I was Matt and that _I_ was the one in that hot tub with those clueless chicks???


----------



## Leon (Apr 3, 2008)

holy blue bra...


----------



## Vince (Apr 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> It's definitely awesome and looks like a lot of fun. However, considering all the knocks on his dedication and focus on being a great NFL QB, you have to wonder about his decision making. I think he should concentrate on bettering his game pr something instead trying to be a celebrity all the time. If he's out of the league in 2 years, the girls and the VIP status will quickly disappear. In no time he'll be LIVING IN A VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER like many of his ex-Heisman winning contemporaries



I completely agree. However, the media in town is taking that same stance, only magnified. Exhibit A:

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0401bickley0401.html

Bickley can suck a dick. His jealousy of Matt Leinart has come through before.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 3, 2008)

Leon said:


> holy blue bra...



Me like....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 4, 2008)

He was hailed as the savior of the Cardinals organization. We all know how that has turned out. Honestly he was a good college QB, but he seems to not care now. Maybe he should focus on earning his celebrity status and then worry about the chicks. But of course I am girl and my opinion might be a little biased. However I do know my football (especially college), and I know that he is better than what he is showing.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> He was hailed as the savior of the Cardinals organization. We all know how that has turned out. Honestly he was a good college QB, but he seems to not care now. Maybe he should focus on earning his celebrity status and then worry about the chicks. But of course I am girl and my opinion might be a little biased. However I do know my football (especially college), and I know that he is better than what he is showing.



 Good points.


----------

